
Tigress VM: virtualizer/obfuscator for the C language - homarp
http://tigress.cs.arizona.edu/
======
homarp
see also
[https://github.com/JonathanSalwan/Tigress_protection](https://github.com/JonathanSalwan/Tigress_protection)

------
homarp
previously on HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8126396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8126396)

